# Wydajność DNS

## tczaude

Witam wszystkich

Zastanawiam się jak rogryżć problem majac Gentoo na pokładzie  :Smile: 

SPrawa wyglada tak mam domene w polskiej firie hostingowej która wskazuje na serer DNS Cloudflare który jest w USA 

I przez to propagacja jest dość długa.

I czy da się zrobić mirror tego serera dla domen tam podpiętych

----------

## Jacekalex

Przed majstrowaniem z domeną lepiej przestawić jej TTL rekordów na 15 minut, a potem poczekać tyle dni, na ile był ustawiony poprzedni TTL.

Potem po zmianie w ciągu 15 minut zaskoczy, ale oczywiście te 48H lub nawet tydzień trzeba poczekać.

Po prostu najpierw trzeba pomyśleć, potem dopiero coś robić.   :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Cloudflare uzywa anycastowych adresow, wiec zakladanie, ze 'serwer jest w USA' jest jak najbardziej chybione. Serwer jest w najblizszym data center dla danego uzytkownika. Geolokacja serwera a propagacja DNSow tez ni jak ma sie do siebie.

Popraw tez te literowki, wstaw pytajnik(i) gdzie byc powinny i tak dalej.

----------

## tczaude

Okazuje sie ze jest taki programik nawet w portage przynajmiej z opisu tak wynika. 

Wiec teraz konfguracja i testy  :Smile: 

----------

## tczaude

SlashBeast nie wiem czemu nie kojaze jak pisalem Twojej wypowiedzi nie pokazala mi sie. Tak owszem dobrze mowisz ze sa antycasty i idzie do najblizeszego serwera ale pierwsze idzie odpytanie o nazwe domeny a oni niestety maja serwerki DNS w USA. 

Swoja droga juz pisze na ten temat z CloudFlare wiec zobaczymy pewnie jako jednostka malo zdzialam ale moze podsuna jakis madry pomysl 

Sorki za moje pismo ale musze wkoncu chyba wymienic klawiature  i ustawic lokalizacje :/

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Geolokalizacja serwera DNS jest nie istotna tutaj. Duze serwery klienckie DNS jak np. googlowe czy opendns maja dosc niski TTL a samo odpytanie rootserver'a przez kliencki serwer DNS to sa milisekundy. Jezeli masz gdzies problem z nieogarnianiem domen po podiciu dns'a to sugerowal bym zmian dnsa ktorego uzywasz na stacjach klienckich na te googlowe. (8.8.8.8 i 8.8.4.4).

----------

## tczaude

A to tak tylko mam inny problem grupa konsumencka mojego malego portaliku sa to ludzie czesto ponad 40+ gdzie zdarzaja sie czesciej nie ogarnieci wykorzystujac lacza kiepskich dostawcow wioskowe wifi :/ W tej grupie licza sie glownie koszty uslugi a jakosc jest wzgledna. I wierz mi probowalem im wytlumaczyc zeby zmienili dostawce DNS i nawet w wersji hardcore dopisac wpis statyczny hosts wierz mi katorga momentami.

Dlatego stad spoczelo to na moich barkach kwestia  skracanie czasu wywolania strony stad CloudFlare zmniejszenie 3x spowodowalon prawie 50% mniej telefonow do mnie. 

Wiem ze dla wielu to bzdury ale niestety taka praktyka  :Sad: 

Dlatego taki nacisk na kazdy element systemu a teraz  prawie polowa czasu zabieranego to 1 zapytanie do dns potem to juz sam serwer http.

----------

## lsdudi

wystaw im skrypt batowy ktory dopisze im do hostsów odpowiednie ip  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Ale to chyba jednorazowy issue masz, bo jak juz machniesz domene na cloudflare i uzywasz ichniego reverse proxy to jest to zupelnie bez znaczenia, jakie ip jest za tym bo klienci i tak sie lacza do CF. A CF sam uzywam, na jednym serwisie oszczedzam setki gigabajtow miesiecznie dzieki ich cache, szkoda tylko, ze max dwa dni na swoich nodach trzymaja zcachowany content.

----------

## tczaude

nio chodzi o to pierwsze zapytanie chyba fajnie pokazuje stronka webpagetest.org

0.267 s	Offset 

239 ms	DNS (1 zapytanie) 

25 ms	Inicjalizacja poloczenia

317 ms	Wait tu jeszcze kwestia technologiczno softwerowa wtajemniczonym nie przeba mowic  :Wink: 

51 ms	Content

CloudFlare tak jak mowisz ozczedzasz transfer ochrona daje rade z ddos ...

A co do trzymania kontentu TTL mozesz ustawic na 1 rok max  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Ale to jest TTL ktory trzyma klient u siebie, generalnie, naglowe 'Cache' ktory dostaje odwiedzajacy, a trzymanie cache na serwerach cloudflare to max dwa dni "Edge cache expire TTL", mozesz je ustawiac jak dasz page rules np. i tam 'cache everything'

----------

## tczaude

Dobra minelismy sie troszke  :Wink:  w przypadku TTL oni maja tam jakis algorytm ktory buforuje tak czy siak czesc danych nawet gdzies to tam w helpie pisze ale szczegolow nie ujawniaja tu akurat dostalem w kosc z tym  :Sad: 

Ale tak jak mowisz jest tez to Edge Cache ktore nie przyszlo mi na mysl w pierwszej mysli raz sie ustawia  :Wink: 

Ale dodatkowo jest opcja respect all exist headers ktora odczytuje naglowki co juz jest do ustawienia po stronie serwera kwestia teraz teoria a praktyka

----------

